# 1 year old won't jump in car!



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

I have a similar problem with my 9 month old Bear. He too would get car sick but seems to be over that. He’s 85 pounds so believe me, I can’t pick him up. It’s almost like he doesn’t know he’s a dog and can jump. He will usually get his front paws on the seat and then I have to hoist his bum in. Getting out is not any easier I have to coax him with treats. I’m hoping the more we go out, the easier it will be. I too would like to hear some suggestions.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

I don't have any advice just wanted to say that my 1 year old won't jump up into the car either. With coaxing (and a treat thrown onto the car seat) she will put her front paws up on the seat and then wait for a boost but that's the best she will do. She also gets a bit car sick, she doesn't throw up but she licks her lips and looks generally uncomfortable so I think she won't jump in herself because she just doesn't like car rides.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

We have the same issue with our 19 month old Kismet. I have to hoist him in. He jumps out fine but it is hard on my back. We have tried having one of us on the other side of the car, treats and encouragement but no luck. Once he is in he is fine.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Yeah Oscar always needs a boost in and no help getting out. A treat on the seat gets the front paws up. Must be the cars in Istanbul had lower ground clearance.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

My last Golden, Kira, was like this she would only jump in herself if her best buddy Lexi jump in first. Then it was no issue, she's jump in with excitement.

Maggie in the other hand is always trying to get in the back of my SUV. The hatch goes up and she's in there instantly.

Appears to be no rhyme or reason to it.


----------



## Catgondek (Jul 3, 2017)

We bought big plastic steps and kept them in the back of our CRV and would get out her steps and still need to coax her up and down. I worked a lot of “paws up” in the house. Then one day about a month ago, she started at least getting out by herself without the steps. But the front end can still be a challenge going in! It is rough because I would like to take her to dog classes by myself and she is such a chunk to deal with!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Get inside the car and sit with treats  Start with a treat they can reach by standing up on the tailgate or bumper. Move the next one farther in, but if you are sitting there munching on roast chicken they will come.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Lol mmmm chicken


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

If the caviar treats do not work on the car seat, let's better get her an Aston Martin one - 77 ! Believe me she will jump in!!!


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

puddles everywhere said:


> if you are sitting there munching on roast chicken they will come.


Lol, I haven't tried busting out the big guns yet. But I bet you're absolutely right.


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Peri29 said:


> If the caviar treats do not work on the car seat, let's better get her an Aston Martin one - 77 ! Believe me she will jump in!!!


Yeah, maybe she's just embarrassed to be seen in my CRV (or the dog mom van as my husband calls it). All the other pups around here are riding around in Porsche Cayennes so that could be it.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Here is my take on things. My dogs run and jump to get into their crates in the back of my pickup truck. Why? They are on their way to something exciting---FIELD TRAINING! So, what I see is my dogs see a cue which signals the ultimate reward is on the way. So maybe take a look at what you are offering at the end of the ride. For example if you are taking the dog for a ride just to sit in the car while you shop, well if that is not rewarding (might even be punishing) do not expect enthusiasm. If your dog is a retrieving nut throw something (bumper, tennis ball) into the car. If your dog is birdy, throw a dead bird into the car and watch what happens. 



If one of my dogs did not jump into the truck I would bring him to the vet. The one time this happened my dog tested positive for anaplasma. We cleared it up with antibiotics. Just some food for thought.


Good luck!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

LOL you guys are awesome!

My dal would stand up on his hind legs (too small to jump into the wrangler yet) and turn and look at me as if to say... help me! Well this went on until he was over a year old, everyone at class used to giggle. It finally occurred to me that I had "taught" him to stand and wait for him to tell me he was ready to get a boost into the jeep.
So I let him stand there, got in the front seat and gave the leash a small tug and suggested he "lets go". He hoped in from that point on, obviously I was the one that should have been taking training class! But he got a loud round of applause and seemed quite pleased with himself. What a ham!


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

eeerrrmmm said:


> Yeah, maybe she's just embarrassed to be seen in my CRV (or the dog mom van as my husband calls it). All the other pups around here are riding around in Porsche Cayennes so that could be it.


However, your baby told me that she just doesn't care for cars & races and only cares for U!!!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

My 3 year old Stevie has a bit of a problem. He use to totally refuse to get in our SUV without our help. We used toys and treats to entice him and finally he started jumping up. He does have the odd time when he's been hesitant. I've discovered if I walk over to his door and run my hand over the floor and say everything here is good he will jump up. What can I say goldens have their own rules for feeling good about something


----------



## joro32000 (Feb 25, 2017)

sophieanne said:


> I've discovered if I walk over to his door and run my hand over the floor and say everything here is good he will jump up.


I wish just running my hand over the floor would solve the problem. 

I tried everything, including sitting myself in the trunk and eating slices of roast beef. Gosh, I even bought him a new, nice car, thinking he will not associate a single bad experience in the old car (I accidently close the trunk on his tail, he was howling from pain) with the new one. Unfortunately, no matter what I try now, he will not jump and when I finally manage to load him in, he won’t even move further inside. He freezes in one position. He knows well he is going for a hike that he loves, he likes the ride itself. 

Doesn’t he look “enthusiastic” going for that hike and that drool… He can only produce a drool of this length while being loaded in the car.


----------



## nwmautz (Dec 5, 2017)

Well, I am bowled over by the great responses!!! At least I am not alone, I have permission to buy a new car she might like better, I can eat fried chicken and a roast in the back seat and I am so grateful I don't have to deal with strings of drool!!! LOL!!! I will get her checked at the vet the next visit to make sure there isn't a physical problem.....she won't jump up on the bed, either. We have not invited her on to the furniture. Good points, all! I'll also see if my trainer has any other ideas.....the ones she suggested worked for a while, but now Ivy is balking. I'll let y'all know what we figure out! Thanks so much!


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

puddles everywhere said:


> LOL you guys are awesome!
> 
> My dal would stand up on his hind legs (too small to jump into the wrangler yet) and turn and look at me as if to say... help me! Well this went on until he was over a year old, everyone at class used to giggle. It finally occurred to me that I had "taught" him to stand and wait for him to tell me he was ready to get a boost into the jeep.
> So I let him stand there, got in the front seat and gave the leash a small tug and suggested he "lets go". He hoped in from that point on, obviously I was the one that should have been taking training class! But he got a loud round of applause and seemed quite pleased with himself. What a ham!



LOL I just posted this pick in this months photo contest!!! too funny, it's the same thing.


She does this EVERY time we walk by the car, coming and going from walks.


----------



## AGirlNamedScout (Apr 3, 2018)

puddles everywhere said:


> LOL you guys are awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm no help, Scout loves to "go". I quoted this post because I have a Jeep too. If the doors are off and I lose sight of Scout, the first place I look is in the Jeep. Talk about a ham!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Frankly, we sometimes have this problem with a couple of rescue dogs . ( usually the ones which have been kidnapped by a car, or picked up by a shelter van).
Our own dogs or not, I usually try the following;
- Jump into the back seat myself first as a retriever game . Most of the time works . 3 out of 10 it works.
- If we succeed, treats are served.
- If this does not work, first we feed them just right at the car door treats and throw a couple of in.Let's see if she follows in.
HOWEVER a little encouragment & a small dose of jealousy always serves its purpose.
- If she has a bestie, take her together and make her friend jump first. Dogs imitate eachother. Show to her bestie compassion in the car. Believe me she will try or at least attempt to get in.
- If that does not work, get out off the car again with her bestie. Walk around 5 minutes. Go to the front seat. Make her bestie jump in and start driving. She will be stunned. But this works. Come back in 5 minutes. Get out of the car. Repeat it again. I believe on the 3rd or 4th trial she will want to jump back in.
Otherwise, if Aston Martin not in question,than buy a pet stair or a ramp . Once she succeeds eliminating this inhibition, she will start to jump in. 
If not, find a prince charming to carry her into the car each time.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I would rather my dogs did NOT jump in cars. Out is even worse. I have trained all my dogs to put the front feet on the bumper, and I lift their back end into the car. If I could not do that, I would get a ramp. Jumping into (or out of ) a car is very hard on a dogs body because they abruptly stop. 



In my opinion.... train her to step on the bumper for a cookie and lift her in the car. 



Ann


----------



## Jane (Jan 2, 2013)

My Crispin, who is six, basically does not jump, ever. When he was a puppy, I took him to an orthopedic surgeon because I was worried that he might have something anatomically wrong, like hip dysplasia. He underwent the Penn-Hip test and he does not have hip dysplasia, and the surgeon didn't have a lot of other guesses or at least wasn’t too concerned.

I am certain that there is some anatomical reason for it because no matter how excited he is--he never jumps. He can stand on his hind legs and kind of hop, but not jump--not on people, even. He is able to get up onto a low sofa pretty easily (really low--one of those Stickley leather-and-oak types); no way can he jump up on, for example, the bed or into the back seat of the car (which is a Subaru Forester, so it's a bit high). 

My husband has always thought this is “just Crispin” although he also believes that for some reason Crispin can’t jump. He just doesn’t think it’s anything to worry about (worry being my department…).

We have trained him to put his paws up and we give him a boost into the car and onto the bed. He can jump down, although he's getting to the age where I think I'll get foam stairs or a step or something...I think I agree with the poster above. We are 66 and 67, and he's 80 pounds, but you do what you have to do...


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Joanne & Asia said:


> We have the same issue with our 19 month old Kismet. I have to hoist him in. He jumps out fine but it is hard on my back. We have tried having one of us on the other side of the car, treats and encouragement but no luck. Once he is in he is fine.


This is me with Stella, who’s almost 11 months. She was carsick for the first 6 but then was okay. And now it’s a process to get her in and out. She’s not afraid of heights. She does look for the little running board on the side to get down in the Conpact SUV but she won’t even get out of my mid-size sedan. Only thing I can think of is she wants a platform/stool because she uses one for my bed. But then she has zero fears climbing on chairs or a couch.


----------



## cooktc59 (Apr 18, 2018)

We got Libby when she was 4, her only car rides prior to that time were in a van to a vet. We have an Explorer, and pick up her front paws to the middle row seat, then hoist her 75 lb body onto the seat. No amount of treats, coaxing, etc have worked. We tried a ramp, no go. Stairs worked from the rear hatch, but they aren’t made for side door. One time, when we left the vet, she jumped in by herself, so we know she can.

Not sure if it is due to her lack of being socialized with a car at a young age or perhaps she is just lazy — we do pick her up in there after all. Car rides now are to parks, trails and other fun places.

We are considering a lower clearance Edge or Escape when we look at different vehicles. 

Tamie


----------



## Jane (Jan 2, 2013)

I think this must be a more common problem than I realized. Our Crispin will not jump, ever. He doesn't ever jump up on people, doesn't jump into the car (as with others, he puts his paws on the seat and we hoist him up), and can jump only onto a low sofa, not the bed. Again, he gets hoisted up there ; ). 

We has a Penn-Hip done on him as a puppy because I was worried there was something wrong--it was normal. This dog just does not jump. He will stand on his back legs occasionally and hop, if he's really excited.

I don't really care; we're 66 and 68 and both of us just lift the 80-pound guy wherever he needs to go. Not saying it's easy...but if he doesn't want to jump, we don't want to push it.


----------



## Lambeau0609 (Aug 3, 2015)

OMG! I thought it was just my 4 yr old lambeau that won't jump in the Car. I even hired a trainer just to help me with this with no luck. At 4 he is so difficult to get in the car. He puts in front paws up and than looks at me to do the rest.


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

joro32000 said:


> I wish just running my hand over the floor would solve the problem.
> 
> I tried everything, including sitting myself in the trunk and eating slices of roast beef. Gosh, I even bought him a new, nice car, thinking he will not associate a single bad experience in the old car (I accidently close the trunk on his tail, he was howling from pain) with the new one. Unfortunately, no matter what I try now, he will not jump and when I finally manage to load him in, he won’t even move further inside. He freezes in one position. He knows well he is going for a hike that he loves, he likes the ride itself.
> 
> Doesn’t he look “enthusiastic” going for that hike and that drool… He can only produce a drool of this length while being loaded in the car.



LOL on Picture #1!!!!!!!!!!!!!>


----------



## Audog (Mar 17, 2017)

Our boy, Nigel, wouldn't get in a car without being lifted in. He would put his front paws on the seat and then wait for someone to lift his butt. This all abruptly stopped when I started opening the sunroof and turning on the garage lights before opening the door. I think he didn't like the dark (black leather, black carpet, dark headliner) car interior. Or perhaps his willingness to enter improved when we started going to "doggie day care" at our Vet's facility. He can't wait to go, and now jumps into the car, I no longer have to have sunroof open or lights on in garage. He still won't get into wife's SUV, but for my little VW Golf, he is fine.


----------



## nwmautz (Dec 5, 2017)

All of this has made me feel much better! In the meantime, Ivy has decided she wants to jump into our bed in the mornings!!! Shocked us! Soooooooo, she now is willing to jump into the floorboard of the backseat and then up on the seat.....for a Himalayan Yak crisp!!! Who knew! I guess she just thought it was time!! Anyway, we will see....she may one day decide she doesn't want to jump.....I just needed her to put her paws on the floor so we could boost her in instead of having to lift her dead weight into the car! Thanks.....y'all are the best!


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Mine is 100% the car. It’s not the getting in- it’s the car. Her memory is insane. She associates the throwing up as a puppy in the car to potentially throwing up in the car as a 1 yo. Once she gets in...she sleeps, doesn’t throw up, and is excited to be where she’s at. The last two days have been our best days with her not giving me any issues.


----------

